# Subscription to XM and Sirius - Lower My Costs



## J Jones

I've got a subscription to both XM and Sirius with the following details:

XM - (my wife's car) $12.95 per month plus tax for a total of $16.16 monthly
Sirius - (portable) $12.95 per month plus $2.99 internet fee plus tax = $19.39
$426.60 per year.

Would I lower my costs if I do the following:

1) Cancel my Sirius subscription
2) Add a second account to XM by purchasing a Skydock and use my Ipod Touch for Sirius/XM
3) Sign up for the Best of Sirius (I basically listen to Nascar and NFL on Sirius)

What does a second account under XM cost monthly? How much does a Best of Sirius cost? Would I be able to get the Best of Sirius using the XM/Skydock idea for my Touch?

Thanks for reviewing! jj


----------



## max1

Cant imagine spending that much on Radio a year. I dropped sirius and havent missed it at all. With I phone now i can stream on line to free stations. I have only 25 min drive to work so it's not worth it too me to have sirius. I have portable speaker so I stream at home. Try cbsradio.com lots of choices especially Tony FM. You can stream for free on the net without commercials so dont see the need for internet with Sirius. So i would say dump the whole thing and start saving money. My option would be number 1 you never know when you might need the extra money or u can put that in savings. Max.


----------



## gjrhine

You don't have to spend that much or drop Sirius. When your subscription is up bargain for a lower rate. It's fun, it's easy.


----------



## TXD16

Call, tell them what deal you want, and enjoy your heavily discounted subscription(s):

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/xmradio.com

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/sirius.com


----------



## shabadoo25

A second XM subscription on your existing account would be $6.99. I believe it's another $2 for BOS.


----------



## Gaily Waily

It does work to just ask for the $77 subscription. I did just that last year. The trick is to get billed for it instead of charging it, otherwise next year when the time comes to re-up, they can just charge you the regular price. Good luck! I learned about it on www.chevymalibuforum.com so if you want to learn more about it...


----------



## Mark Walters

I was told today by XM that in September you would be able to share accounts through both technologies. In other words, in my situation I have a few Sirius radios on an account and a car with XM built in. I would have to pay full price to add XM, which I will NOT, or swap out the XM for a Sirius, or wait until September.

This in regards to the http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179347 thread.

I was given no definite date, not even early, mid, or late September. So take it for what you will.


----------



## shabadoo25

This has been rumored in the works for awhile.

They need to do it, thought they'll lose money in the short run.


----------



## scotte992

J Jones said:


> I've got a subscription to both XM and Sirius with the following details:
> 
> XM - (my wife's car) $12.95 per month plus tax for a total of $16.16 monthly
> Sirius - (portable) $12.95 per month plus $2.99 internet fee plus tax = $19.39
> $426.60 per year.
> 
> Would I lower my costs if I do the following:
> 
> 1) Cancel my Sirius subscription
> 2) Add a second account to XM by purchasing a Skydock and use my Ipod Touch for Sirius/XM
> 3) Sign up for the Best of Sirius (I basically listen to Nascar and NFL on Sirius)
> 
> What does a second account under XM cost monthly? How much does a Best of Sirius cost? Would I be able to get the Best of Sirius using the XM/Skydock idea for my Touch?
> 
> Thanks for reviewing! jj


A second radio is $8.99 a month. If you add the best of Sirius, its $4.04 more a month.


----------



## max1

gjrhine said:


> You don't have to spend that much or drop Sirius. When your subscription is up bargain for a lower rate. It's fun, it's easy.


Thats a good point I guess i was just stunned to see that amount but when you think about we probably pay about the same thing or more for internet tv and cell phone. On that I would say go for it get what you can let us know what happens.


----------



## bixler

I have 3 XM radios on my account and they are all on the retention rate of 5 months for $19.99. Just call in to cancel and ask for the special rate.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I called XM today to cancel one of my radios - I swapped my XM car with a SIRI-equipped car.

I asked when XM/SIRI would share common billing, and both CSRs told me "never".

Not a good sign, if they've stopped work on combining the back-offices. This tells me SIRI is in serious trouble. I'd be surprised if they were here two years from now if they don't get their crap together.


----------



## Davenlr

I dont understand this whole thing anyway. They were supposed to combine, but as far as I can see, they are two separate companies.

That and the Audiovox radio scam. The radio display quit on me 1 month after the warranty. Audiovox refused to repair the radio, but said they would send me a new one for $85. At first glance, thats not bad, since the radio was originally $149, however, XM then charges $75 to transfer my lifetime sub. I explained this to Audiovox and said I wanted MY radio repaired, and they said they didnt make policy for XM, and again refused to repair the radio with my ID chip in it. So Im stuck with a radio with no display, no way to fix it, and refuse to pay Audiovox another dime knowing its going to cost me $75 every time one of their junk radios fails.

Im trying to find a good used in-dash radio with the "XM module" now, hopefully cheap, so I can pay my $75 to XM for nothing but a couple keystrokes, and hopefully have a radio that wont fail every 1 yr, 1 month.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Boy - if you think D* CSR's are bad, try calling XM. Horrible beyond belief.


----------



## max1

Wilbur it's not so much the D csr are bad. It's the help they get. There is so much for one person to remember it's not easy to do. I W F D so I know. Actually there good people and very bright people but the training and help is bad. I bet the average person would not last more than a month or so. It's not easy to do. I feel your pain. that's why i never call customer service unless if it's tech stuff.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Max,
Amen - CSR quality is 100% tied to training and coaching. I was actually trying to compliment D*'s CSRs, because the people I talked with at XM were in a different league. One was definitely offshore and the 2nd was US based but spoke poorly and had trouble reading the script.

I felt bad for them - they didn't hire themselves...


----------



## djlong

wilbur_the_goose said:


> ...
> I asked when XM/SIRI would share common billing, and both CSRs told me "never".
> ...
> This tells me SIRI is in serious trouble. I'd be surprised if they were here two years from now if they don't get their crap together.


1) Since when does a CSR know anything? To put it in perspective, do you think the minimum wage clerk at McDonalds know what the corporate IT division is up to?

2) Sirius/XM is running a PROFIT now, even in THIS economy. They're not exactly in trouble.


----------



## innuss

Called up to renew yesterday. Had to play the "cancel" game w/ the 1st CSR. Was then transferred to another CSR. I got Sirius everything plus the best of XM for $105.
Both CSRs were competent & polite so that was nice.


----------

